# Visiting New Puppy This Weekend



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I sent Victoria a Happy New Year email wishing her the best and asking how Merry and the pups are doing and if they are developing their own personalities yet. She said they were starting to develop and we should schedule a visit. :clap2:

Heading down to Fredericksburg this Saturday for puppyfest. Can't wait.

Rick


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a wonderful way to start the new year - soon you will be counting in days rather than weeks, and then hours rather than days ...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*PoodleRick*: Better make room in the car for us, our hearts will be travelling right along with you. :car: (Expecting pictures!):camera:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> *PoodleRick*: Better make room in the car for us, our hearts will be travelling right along with you. :car: (*Expecting pictures!*):camera:


Oh yeah. I'm taking my camera and both Isabelle and my son Dylan will have their iPhones for video. I'll post all that when I we get home.

Rick


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh how exciting!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

SO excited for you Rick! Can't wait to hear all about it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh lovely!! It is fab when you get to see "your" pup developing! Cannot wait to see the pictures - have a super time


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Your heart must be jumping out of your chest!!! Safe travels, have fun and good luck!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

This isn't my first time visiting Luminary. This will be the third visit but it is the first time down there with puppies. And since these guys are only 4 weeks old this Sunday and haven't had any vaccines yet, that I know of, is there anything I should know before I go down there? I'm sure Victoria will make sure we don't do anything that might make the pups sick but I figure some info in advance couldn't hurt.

Rick


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

I am so excited for you. Can't wait to see the pics of your meeting with your new puppy. OMG, thrilling!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Puppies are abounding around here lately, and I am sooooooo jealous!!!!! Grab a puppy for me and give it a BIG hug from me & Molly! LOL! Your breeder will let you know her puppy handling protocols I'm sure!


P.S. A funny......Many years ago a friend who breeds GSDs once took me with her to see a pup she wanted and the woman was totally anal with her protocol....we had to park the car about 1500 feet away from the house, where she met us with a spray bottle of bleach and sprayed the car tires, then we had to take our shoes off(a lot of breeders ask this though) and had to walk barefoot to her house, where we had to step into a pan of disinfectant and then put on paper booties! Then we had to scrub our hands and arms and put on surgical robes!
She was a little over the top to say the least! We laughed for days about it!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Puppies are abounding around here lately, and I am sooooooo jealous!!!!! Grab a puppy for me and give it a BIG hug from me & Molly! LOL! Your breeder will let you know her puppy handling protocols I'm sure!
> 
> 
> P.S. A funny......Many years ago a friend who breeds GSDs once took me with her to see a pup she wanted and the woman was totally anal with her protocol....we had to park the car about 1500 feet away from the house, where she met us with a spray bottle of bleach and sprayed the car tires, then we had to take our shoes off(a lot of breeders ask this though) and had to walk barefoot to her house, where we had to step into a pan of disinfectant and then put on paper booties! Then we had to scrub our hands and arms *and put on surgical robes!*
> She was a little over the top to say the least! We laughed for days about it!



Yikes


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Exciting!! 
I've been getting very jealous of all the puppy love on here


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

So exciting!!! I hope the snow is out of here and the roads are good for your trip.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Puppies are abounding around here lately, and I am sooooooo jealous!!!!! Grab a puppy for me and give it a BIG hug from me & Molly! LOL! Your breeder will let you know her puppy handling protocols I'm sure!
> 
> 
> P.S. A funny......Many years ago a friend who breeds GSDs once took me with her to see a pup she wanted and the woman was totally anal with her protocol....we had to park the car about 1500 feet away from the house, where she met us with a spray bottle of bleach and sprayed the car tires, then we had to take our shoes off(a lot of breeders ask this though) and had to walk barefoot to her house, where we had to step into a pan of disinfectant and then put on paper booties! Then we had to scrub our hands and arms and put on surgical robes!
> She was a little over the top to say the least! We laughed for days about it!


Oh crikey! Pippin's breeder wasn't quite that bad, but he would not let us handle the pups at 5 weeks though! Didn't mind, figured he knew what was best


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

plr said:


> So exciting!!! I hope the snow is out of here and the roads are good for your trip.


No biggie. By tomorrow I'm sure the roads should be fine and the farther south you go less snow there is.


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

I'm so jealous and excited for you! I didn't know what to do with myself the couple of days before we brought our baby home, I couldn't eat a thing it was like I was love sick! :s the things these pups put us through!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Chiara said:


> I'm so jealous and excited for you! I didn't know what to do with myself the couple of days before we brought our baby home, I couldn't eat a thing it was like *I was love sick! :s the things these pups put us through!*
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Just think how rich you could be if you could bottle what ever it is puppies have.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Have fun visiting. Lots of kisses!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Chiara said:


> I'm so jealous and excited for you! I didn't know what to do with myself the couple of days before we brought our baby home, I couldn't eat a thing it was like I was love sick! :s the things these pups put us through!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know that love sick feeling. Then, when we finally get them home, we cant stop looking at them. Hubby and I say the same phrases over and over. He is obsessed with our new puppy as badly as I am. I always miss our 6 yr old spoo, Joon, when we leave her behind, but, I miss puppy Jillian just going out to the barn to feed the horses.....and it is one of the best feelings in life.

My Mom and I visited a litter of Persian kittens at 4 wks old. the breeder brought them out in a basket with a towel over them. She would not let us touch them. But I really appreciated her diligence and care with such young babies. When my Mom said, I have to have that one, the lady broke down and let Mom hold the kitten. It was the tiniest little fur ball. Precious. 

Have a wonderful visit, Rick. Cant wait to see your pictures.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Having lunch in Fredericksburg about five minutes away from our puppy appointment at 1:00. Stay tuned for pics


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PoodleRick said:


> Having lunch in Fredericksburg about five minutes away from our puppy appointment at 1:00. Stay tuned for pics


Eat fast and post pictures ASAP!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, yes, please hurry and post pics - I'm stuck at work and need something to brighten my day. 

Can't wait!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

You know, I have a hard time trying to think of a better way to spend an afternoon than surrounded by puppies. We had such a good time


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

oh how utterly adorable. You guys look sooo happy. And in love with, hmmm, all of them? I didn't get here early enough to tell you to NOT eat. just get to the puppies. So which one did you consider smuggling home with you? and you gave your breeder free socialization of the best kind, too. I am bursting with happiness for you and yours. Now I will let you get back to staring at the puppy pictures you took today.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh did you make a pick, or are you waiting for the temperament to be more clear. I see you were doing the belly- up test !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> oh how utterly adorable. You guys look sooo happy. And in love with, hmmm, all of them? I didn't get here early enough to tell you to NOT eat. just get to the puppies. So which one did you consider smuggling home with you? and you gave your breeder free socialization of the best kind, too. I am bursting with happiness for you and yours. Now I will let you get back to staring at the puppy pictures you took today.


The one I'm holding in the very first pic is our pick which is the same one in the very last pic.



Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh my gosh did you make a pick, or are you waiting for the temperament to be more clear.* I see you were doing the belly- up test !*
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, turns out all of them were ok with being belly up. Even with a stranger like me. They were even more at ease with Victoria.

What a great day

Rick


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

will Victoria shave their faces soon? or do you prefer them being fuzzy bears?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> will Victoria shave their faces soon? or do you prefer them being fuzzy bears?


Oh yeah, she's already used a dremel nail trimmer 2 or 3 times and given a couple of baths.

Rick


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

What a gorgeous puppy you have picked! Best of luck to you & your new puppy!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS! HE'S SOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!! I'm so excited for you! (HE? Right?) Now the wait will be really intolerable!!!!!LOL! Name picked yet? Can't wait til ya start to post your 'pro' pics I am anticipating some real creativity!!!! I love pictures!!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness are they CUTE! You and your family must be on cloud 9! Congrats to you all!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> OH MY GOODNESS! HE'S SOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!! I'm so excited for you! *(HE? Right?)* Now the wait will be really intolerable!!!!!LOL! Name picked yet? *Can't wait til ya start to post your 'pro' pics I am anticipating some real creativity!!!!* I love pictures!!!!!


She and uh oh, pressures on. 

So far the names we like are:
Stella
Phoebe
Penelope
Daphne
Sheena
Lily
Trixie
Brigitte
Sylvie
Gabrielle
Juliette
Ebony
Ruby
Nina


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh Rick, what amazing pictures! I am beyond happy for you and your family! 
Thank you for posting pictures, they made my day!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

How very exciting! I would make sure that you wear freshly washed and dried clothes when going to visit the puppies and plan to have to bleach the soles of your shoes and most likely leave your shoes outside their house. Don't go to any pet stores (Petco/PetsMart) or vet offices before visiting. Most likely you will also have to scrub up with soap and water when you arrive, too. Enjoy the puppies!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful puppy, Rick! I like a whole lot of your name choices. She sure is a gorgeous girl. Only another month to wait!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

How did you choose. What was special about that puppy that made her stand out from the rest?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so happy for you - hard to tell at this age, but she looks like a Penelope to me!


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

We are so happy for you, Rick! The next 4 weeks will seem like an eternity. I think she looks like a Ruby!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a beautiful sight to see you with a poodle pup in your arms again. How sweet!! No matter what you decide to name her, I'm so glad you'll soon call her YOURS! That pup will never know how many hopes, hearts and eyes have been focused on her from the start. So happy for you! 

p.s. I would gladly come out of retirement to be a professional puppy socializer. :becky:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> How very exciting! I would make sure that you wear freshly washed and dried clothes when going to visit the puppies and plan to have to bleach the soles of your shoes and most likely leave your shoes outside their house. Don't go to any pet stores (Petco/PetsMart) or vet offices before visiting. Most likely you will also have to scrub up with soap and water when you arrive, too. Enjoy the puppies!


Yup. Shoes were off and lots of soap and water for washing up before handling the fur babies.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> How did you choose. What was special about that puppy that made her stand out from the rest?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Choosing was tough. (Luminary brag approaching) Luminary not only breeds for conformation, 34 champions and the number 2 Standard in the country right now and an invitation to Westminster this year, but also for temperament. I've met all her adults, except the one out being shown, and all these pups and I gotta say they are pretty similar. None seemed outside of the range of personality that I could live with. There aren't any nervous dogs or barkey/yappy dogs or fearful or aggressive dogs. You walk in and you find yourself surrounded by a herd of Standards trying to get a sniff. No growling, no barking at the strangers. Just confident beautiful Poodles. Remarkable.

So we chose the one who seemed just a bit mellower than the other two females. Of course we were only there for a couple of hours so she could be spunkier the the version of her we saw. She is also the biggest/chunkiest of the three females. But that could change also.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

KidWhisperer said:


> We are so happy for you, Rick! The next 4 weeks will seem like an eternity. I think she looks like a Ruby!


5 actually. And yes, it will seem like an eternity. Victoria does the first vaccination at 8 weeks then pick up is the following week.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> What a beautiful sight to see you with a poodle pup in your arms again. How sweet!! No matter what you decide to name her, I'm so glad you'll soon call her YOURS! That pup will never know how many hopes, hearts and eyes have been focused on her from the start. So happy for you!
> 
> *p.s. I would gladly come out of retirement to be a professional puppy socializer. *:becky:


Now that sounds like an awesome career.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Great pictures! I could not be happier for you! Lucky you- you likely still have the scent of puppy breath in your nose. I wish you all the best with your new baby and hope the time flies until shed in in your home and part of your family.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh squee!!! They are adorable. I'm so happy for you that you're getting a very nice puppy very soon. Of course, not soon enough, huh. lol. I'm so glad you found such a great breeder and a great litter to choose from.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

ohhhhhh!!!! she is gorgeous!!! you must be sooo pleased with her! I bet you cant wait for the day she comes home!
x


----------



## genuineljl (Dec 16, 2013)

Love your photos!!! Meeting your new puppy is wonderful, isn't it? Good luck with her! She's adorable! I love the possible names you have picked out as well. 
I have to wait about another 10 weeks or so for my puppy to come home with me (seems like forever away), but I get to see her again next week (at 4 weeks old). Can't wait!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Victoria emailed yesterday saying she enjoyed our visit and invited us to visit again. So we're heading back down in 2 or 3 weeks then pick up in 5 weeks. WooHoo!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh Rick, she is adorable!!! The look on the faces of you both is wonderful, and I am so happy for you all. Mmmmm, can just smell those fabulous pups! Nothing like poodle puppy smell


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

How do you pick just one!?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

How old are they now? 4-5 weeks? I'd have such a hard time picking one that young! So much development still left!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Myfluffyjoia said:


> How do you pick just one!?!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know. But no way could we afford two.



CharismaticMillie said:


> How old are they now? 4-5 weeks? I'd have such a hard time picking one that young! So much development still left!


4 weeks as of today. Like I said earlier, I don't think I could go wrong with any of them

Rick


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Rick your new baby is beautiful ! I am so happy for you and your family.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh the smell of puppy breath and snuggles... I am pea green with envy. But it so wonderful for you and your family to be getting a new fur baby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh Rick, she is so cute! What an adorable girl! Ahh, those puppy kisses and that sweet baby breath - Congratulations!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

I am so excited for you. It is obvious you are already in love with her. I like the names you are considering too. She is just so adorable.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Myfluffyjoia said:


> How do you pick just one!?!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That was my problem. I just couldn't. Now look what I've gone and done! Poodle Rick...be afraid. Be very afraid. LOL.:afraid:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. The names are what I'm really having trouble with because I'm kind of a nick name guy and the nick names I give usually have an IE or Y sound ending. So Penelope I'd shorten to Penny. Which I like a lot. I just can't think of a IE sounding nickname for Stella, which I really like. Also my wife, Isabelle, has been a 5th grade teacher for 25 years so when ever I suggest a name that reminds her of a kid that was a real PIA then that's out. So then I Googled(that sounds dirty) French actresses, athletes, artists, models, musicians and nothing really struck me. I want a name that will make people kinda giggle when they hear it. Like if we were getting a boy and someone asks "What's you dogs' name" and I said Russel or Reggie or Walter that would probably make them giggle. I'm having a hard time doing the same with girl names. It'll come, I'm sure. I hope

Rick


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh how cute were those pups! I would have a hard time picking...

I have a Stella and I love her name, it does make people laugh when I introduce her as, Stella the ******* Poodle...lol I often call her Stella girl. It is easy to say, easy to call and just fun.

I did not name Carley and would have never picked it, but she had been Carley for almost 7 years and I did not hate the name so we kept it. It is very hard for me to call for some reason... I tend to call her Carley Poodle. lol

I really liked Ruby too.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I *love* the name, Penelope and Penny for a nick name. It's really cute and feminine.

I had a bird once named Penelope.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Going back down to Fredericksburg this Saturday to visit Newpy (new puppy). That's what we're calling her until we figure out a name. 

We've been bouncing back and forth between Penny, Stella and Phoebe. But then I thought of Bubbles  and Lucy and Bella. Bella as kind of a remembrance of Beau. Look for more pics and hopefully better video.

Rick


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

LOVE Bella! It's such a gentle name 

Have a fabulous time - we will all be waiting for the pics!!!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

All lovely names - and when she is with you a name will simply pop, and you will know she couldn't be anything else. There is always the pronunciation Penny-lope, as a friend of mine used to say it! Bit like Percy-phone for Persephone - sometimes words you have read but never heard pronounced can be very tricky... Now there is a lovely name for a puppy bringing new Spring life into your lives!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

My personal favorite of your names is Phoebe, but Bella is nice too. And as fjm said, once she is home with you a name will pop up. Remy wasn't even a name on my list but it just fits my boy.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

*Phoebe*

I love the name Phoebe - that's why my black torti cat is called Phoebe. But I have to warn you that she is the strongest willed of all four of my animals and thinks she runs this house. She is named after a character in Shakespeare's "As You Like It" (all my animals have Shakespearean names) and she's lived up to her namesake.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

PoodleRick said:


> Going back down to Fredericksburg this Saturday to visit Newpy (new puppy). That's what we're calling her until we figure out a name.
> 
> We've been bouncing back and forth between Penny, Stella and Phoebe. But then I thought of Bubbles  and Lucy and Bella. Bella as kind of a remembrance of Beau. Look for more pics and hopefully better video.
> 
> Rick


I really like the name Newpy...guaranteed to be one that NO other dog should have.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I *love* the name, Penelope and Penny for a nick name. It's really cute and feminine.
> 
> I had a bird once named Penelope.


Except my father always butchers it on purpose and called it "Penny Lope."


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I like Bella as a remembrance to Beau. All of my girl's names have been sort of interconnected - it feels good to have that connection between them even if they never met.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Don't worry too much about choosing a name right now.  Our new puppy is Cooper and that is a name that wasn't even on our radar! The first day my husband kept saying he looked like a compact Mini Cooper and that was that. Her name will reveal itself once you get to spend a little time with her. 

Pictures please!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

have to agree..... her name will appear out of nowhere once you have her home! Names should 'fit' correctly and it isn't til you get them home that you know who they are!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am partial to Penny. Our little foster, oh never mind, our new girl (looks like fostering is not an option for us lol) is now called Penny. We wanted her to have a whole new life and since she didn't seem to know her original name anyway, we started calling her Penny (from Big Bang Theory).

Some how it has morphed into Penolope Nicole. So much for short nick names (although, she does wag madly for Bunny Butt.......)


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> I am partial to Penny. Our little foster, oh never mind, our new girl (looks like fostering is not an option for us lol) is now called Penny. We wanted her to have a whole new life and since she didn't seem to know her original name anyway, we started calling her Penny (from Big Bang Theory).
> 
> Some how it has morphed into Penolope Nicole. So much for short nick names (although, she does wag madly for Bunny Butt.......)


You can just call her (...) Penny, (...) Penny, (...) Penny.


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Rick,
This is a good time to start getting your new pup, I can't wait to see your pup! Please keep post


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've been looking at the photos again, and I think she looks like a Prudence. And then you could sing "Dear Prudence..." to her!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I thought of Gigi today. That kinda works since both my wife and I are of French backgrounds and even though the Poodle is of German decent the French adopted the Poodle as their own. I think Marie Antoinette had something to do with that. And since I'm a part time musician, I also like Lucy, short for Lucille, which is B.B. Kings name for his guitar. Even though I'm a bass player. So many good choices.

Rick


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

PoodleRick said:


> I thought of Gigi today. That kinda works since both my wife and I are of French backgrounds and even though the Poodle is of German decent the French adopted the Poodle as their own. I think Marie Antoinette had something to do with that. And since I'm a part time musician, I also like Lucy, short for Lucille, which is B.B. Kings name for his guitar. Even though I'm a bass player. So many good choices.
> 
> Rick


You could name her Geddy.... Just sayin'


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> You could name her Geddy.... Just sayin'


Ha. Even though my wife is Canadian, born in Montreal, she really really doesn't like Rush. She'd kill me.

Rick


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

We had a hard time naming Willow also but after a little time with her... Willow just popped! Whatever you name her I'm sure she will be loved. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> I thought of Gigi today. That kinda works since both my wife and I are of French backgrounds and even though the Poodle is of German decent the French adopted the Poodle as their own. I think Marie Antoinette had something to do with that. And since I'm a part time musician, I also like Lucy, short for Lucille, which is B.B. Kings name for his guitar. Even though I'm a bass player. So many good choices.
> 
> Rick


I love Gigi and Prudence...both cute and not over used.

I thought the same way...they may have been bred in Germany originally but I believe they were standardized in France and became their "national" dog. Hence, why I named my two Matisse and Maurice. lol. I love naming dogs that are associated with their "nationality."


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I like Gigi, too. Prudence, not so much. LOL  You have us all on tinderhooks now. What will her name be?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

outwest said:


> I like Gigi, too. Prudence, not so much. LOL  You have us all on tinderhooks now. What will her name be?


Oh man. At this point your guess is as good as mine. :biggrin1:


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

How about Cosette? It's French. 
Cosette means little thing and sometimes victory. In Les Miserables, Cosette is a symbol of hope surpassing the horrible and wretched contition of so many others. She is the driving force of the actions of all the main possitive characters. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

cjay said:


> How about Cosette? It's French.
> Cosette means little thing and sometimes victory. In Les Miserables, Cosette is a symbol of hope surpassing the horrible and wretched contition of so many others. She is the driving force of the actions of all the main possitive characters.


That's a lot to live up to!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Finishing up a quick lunch and we'll be at Victorias' in about 15 minutes. Pictures to follow. 

Rick


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Enjoy your lunch, but HURRY! I wanna see pictures!


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Rick you must me done with lunch we all want to see photos!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

cjay said:


> Rick you must me done with lunch we all want to see photos!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Your right. Just finished processing the files.



















She's got some spunk.










Victoria showing us what a beauty she is.










I'm a happy boy










And already in love.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

A couple videos.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

op:

awww!

I love her little hands! She's going to be a Daddy's girl, huh? 

Ok, she's cute, appears to be left handed, she's adorable, her tail works....

Yup, she's a keeper.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:love2::love2::love2::dog::clap2::clap2::clap2:
Such adorableness! I can't wait until you get to take her home!! :car: (I think you should know I have named her Trudy. But I will certainly abide by whatever you name her. Even though I stayed up late waiting for her to be born, along with rest of her PF aunties. _*sigh*_) :biggrin1:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> op:
> 
> awww!
> 
> ...


That makes two of us.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> :love2::love2::love2::dog::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Such adorableness! I can't wait until you get to take her home!! :car: (I think you should know I have named her Trudy. But I will certainly abide by whatever you name her. Even though I stayed up late waiting for her to be born, along with rest of her PF aunties. _*sigh*_) :biggrin1:


Trudy, Hmmm, I like that.

Rick


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah - what a poppet, and growing fast I see.


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

She's adorable! I can tell she is going to wrap you around her little paw! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is so cute! When does she come home? I'll bet now that you know which pup and know she is yours that the wait is excruciating!

Does Gibson make a bass? What about Gibby?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

PoodleRick said:


> That makes two of us.


Y'all were made for each other!!!!

I sorta like Trudy, too. Cute.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She is so cute! When does she come home? I'll bet now that you know which pup and know she is yours that the wait is excruciating!
> 
> Does Gibson make a bass? What about Gibby?


Gibson does make basses. I have one of the early hollowbody knock offs from the 70's


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Y'all were made for each other!!!!
> 
> I sorta like Trudy, too. Cute.


Right now we're leaning towards Phoebe, Penelope or Gigi which, right now, is in the lead.

Rick


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Of course, you must know, I love the name Penelope.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

cjay said:


> She's adorable! I can tell she is going to wrap you around her little paw!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Already there.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Adorable.... I love it!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! That little girl neeeeeeeds to come to my house so she can be properly attired with red bows in her hair and toenails to match!!!!!!!!! Hahahaha!!!! She's got lots of PF 'Aunties'!!!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What a cutie pie! Love that nice tail, so long! I just want you to know that a guy at work named his new dachie Penelope and then today the lady that shampooed my hair named her silkie Penelope…it is a great name!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Video from my wifes' phone. She's pretty spunky here.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwww...she's such a doll! I loved seeing the pictures. What a nice looking puppy and such a nice little personality there. You are going to have soooo much fun and so is she! It's just so exciting!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, she's a beautiful puppy! I love her long tail. Whatever you name her, it will be perfect.  It is so nice when breeders take the time to let you visit your little munchkin.  

How much longer until you bring her home?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing Rick! She is a beautiful puppy, and you all look so happy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She sure is a pretty puppy. I really am very happy for you all.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

outwest said:


> Oh, she's a beautiful puppy! I love her long tail. Whatever you name her, it will be perfect.  It is so nice when breeders take the time to let you visit your little munchkin.
> 
> How much longer until you bring her home?


February 8th at noon is the pickup date. Can't wait to go get her. She was so much fun yesterday. 

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thank you so much for sharing Rick! She is a beautiful puppy, and you all look so happy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well if any thanks are due here I should be thanking you all. You guys saw me through the loss of my boy Beau and offered advise about finding my new fur baby. So thank you all very very much for being here for me.

Rick


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> February 8th at noon is the pickup date. Can't wait to go get her. She was so much fun yesterday.
> 
> Rick


We will have to have a virtual pick-up party to celebrate! I bet you can't wait, because we can't wait either!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

She is so cute!!! I can't wait for you to pick her up so we can have daily pictures. I am joining the Auntie Club.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

She is so cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

What a little cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

She's so adorable! Love seeing the pics and videos. It's so nice that you are able to visit her a few times before she comes home to you.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Can't wait till the 8th. I am rooting for Gigi.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awww, loving that little girl! Gigi looks like it suits her too, in my very humble opinion lol...!

She has to be one of the most eagerly awaited poodle babies ever! It has been such a pleasure following your search for her, and I cannot wait to see her safely in her new home with her wonderful new family - she is one lucky pup!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think there will be corks popping all over the world when you bring her home! It has been a privilege to share in your search, and your anticipation, and it will be wonderful to share in your joy when you she is finally home with you (and in all the rather less than joyful "accidents" and nips and chewing and sleepless nights and all the rest that goes with babies, but that is so much a part of raising a happy, healthy dog!).


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Awww, loving that little girl! Gigi looks like it suits her too, in my very humble opinion lol...!
> 
> She has to be one of the most eagerly awaited poodle babies ever! It has been such a pleasure following your search for her, and I cannot wait to see her safely in her new home with her wonderful new family - she is one lucky pup!





fjm said:


> I think there will be corks popping all over the world when you bring her home! It has been a privilege to share in your search, and your anticipation, and it will be wonderful to share in your joy when you she is finally home with you (and in all the rather less than joyful "accidents" and nips and chewing and sleepless nights and all the rest that goes with babies, but that is so much a part of raising a happy, healthy dog!).


Thanks guys. You all have been great.

Rick


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Poodlerick, she looks like a Gigi - so adorable and cute! We are so excited for you to bring this little Angel home soon! We are blessed to be part of your "poodlefamily"!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I really enjoyed the videos and pictures you have shared with us. She is beautiful and I love how very interested she is in you and your wife. What a little love. I sort of like the name Ebony with a nickname Bonnie (as in bonnie lass and similar to Beau).
But, Gigi is lovely also. It will be a good name for training. Very distinct. 
Almost another day is over, for you to mark off your calendar....pick-up day is getting closer!!!


----------



## echokx (Jan 7, 2014)

That video was too cute! I'd like to go right now and play with puppies! Whatever you name her, she's a doll.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> I really enjoyed the videos and pictures you have shared with us. She is beautiful and I love how very interested she is in you and your wife. What a little love. I sort of like the name Ebony with a *nickname Bonnie* (as in bonnie lass and similar to Beau).
> But, Gigi is lovely also. It will be a good name for training. Very distinct.
> Almost another day is over, for you to mark off your calendar....pick-up day is getting closer!!!


Thanks. I like Bonnie but my daughter had a friend who turned into an "arch enemy"







in junior high named Bonnie who lives one block over so that, unfortunately won't fly. We've narrowed the list of names a bit.
Now it includes:
Stella
Penelope
Phoebe
Gigi
Lucy
Bubbles
Pepper



echokx said:


> That video was too cute! *I'd like to go right now and play with puppies!* Whatever you name her, she's a doll.


Me too.

Rick


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

You are so obviously in love with her already. She is a real sweetie. Can't wait to follow your threads when you bring her home.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Joy said:


> You are so obviously in love with her already. She is a real sweetie. Can't wait to follow your threads when you bring her home.


My wife and I spend a lot of time looking at the pictures we have and watching the videos over and over and wishing she was already in the house with us. Waiting is tough.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Think I'll bug Victoria for more pics in my weekly "How's It Going" email tonight.

Rick


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

So happy for you!


----------



## Nicolen (Nov 24, 2013)

PoodleRick, congrats on your adorable puppy! I am sure you are wishing time would fly by fast. I know I would! She is just beautiful and looks so healthy and happy. I think she looks like a Gigi, btw!

P.S. Thanks for all your help and for answering my many questions I sent you! I'm still searching for my perfect little pup and have found a few breeders I like a lot and it's looking promising for late spring/early summer. Can't wait


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Look what I found!!!! Musical names!!!!! I thought of your pup and the fact you are a 'music man' Hahaha!!!!!


Piper (flute player)
Lark (songbird)
Philomena (Hebrew for 'Joyous song')
Lyric
Melody
Sora (Am. Indian for songbird)
Aika (means 'Love Song' in Japanese)
Musetta (French for "A Song")
Gita (Hindi for 'song')
Riya or Ria (Hindi for 'Singer')
Chyna ( means 'musical instrument')
Calliope (Greek for 'Beautiful Voice')
Rina (Hebrew for 'Joyous Song')


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow, thanks MollyMuiMa.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah - music! If you call her Gigi, you can make up innumerable versions of Thank Heavens for lttle poodles... Calliope is a wonderful name for a poodle, though.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

She is absolutely adorable!!! What is her name?


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

I read this whole thread and watched the videos this morning. This is so exciting. I think I held my breath part of the time while looking at the last video! I know you must be so anxious to bring your baby home. I know I can't wait!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Two weeks from today you will have her home. Have you been shopping yet?


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

outwest said:


> Two weeks from today you will have her home. Have you been shopping yet?


Shopping for new puppy is most exciting. Dont be like me, I am a procrastinator that I wait to shop 4 hrs before I pick Edison up. And I forgot the most important thing, his bed for the crate. Lucky his breeder gave me a bed for Edison. He has more beds now than we know what to do with.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Joelly said:


> She is absolutely adorable!!! What is her name?


Still working on the name. Isabelle came up with Cookie this morning.



Laceypoo said:


> I read this whole thread and watched the videos this morning. This is so exciting. I think I held my breath part of the time while looking at the last video! I know you must be so anxious to bring your baby home. *I know I can't wait*!


You and me both. 



outwest said:


> Two weeks from today you will have her home. Have you been shopping yet?





Joelly said:


> Shopping for new puppy is most exciting. Dont be like me, I am a procrastinator that I wait to shop 4 hrs before I pick Edison up. And I forgot the most important thing, his bed for the crate. Lucky his breeder gave me a bed for Edison. He has more beds now than we know what to do with.


Yup. Got her a new crate, collar and leash and new little puppy food and water bowls and a new toy. Even though we still have a ton of Beaus' toys we wanted her to have a new one of her own to travel home with. And we bought a blanket that we left at Victorias' house to leave in the whelping box so she can bring her litters scent home with her.


----------



## JanL27 (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm new here and have just read all 14 pages of this fab thread. OMG Rick, she is gorgeous. I've just started my hunt for a black baby girl minipoo and your story has made me even more excited and convinced I'm looking for the right puppy! Victoria is doing a great job with her. Wish I had a Victoria near me! Looking forward to the continuing story :smile:

Jan


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow, you read all 14 pages? Yikes. I'm really glad you're looking for your Mpoo. They're great dogs. My Dad had a couple of those when he lived in Monterey. Spunky little guys. And yes I am really lucky to have Victoria an hour and a half away.

Rick


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Very happy and very excited for you !  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

She looks like a Gigi. I'm already calling her Gigi. She is gorgeous and I agree...we'll all be celebrating when the exciting day arrives.


----------



## IthacaSpoo (Jan 22, 2014)

Just watched all the videos and it was so fun because my pup is about the same age, a little younger, so this was a blast to see. Congrats!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

One. More. Week. I can't believe it's been eight weeks already but I can't believe we still have a whole week to go. This time next Saturday we'll be getting in the car to pick up Newpy, Darling Sweety, Fluffy, Spunky. Still haven't decided on a name but we're narrowing it down. My son really likes Penelope so that's in the lead.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

7 days, 168 hours, 10080 minutes... give or take! LOL!

Just don't start chewing your nails or you will be down to the third knuckle before you get there - then you won't be able to pick her up for a cuddle!!

We are all so excited for you, PoodleRick


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Counting the days with you!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Little Penelope-Gigi-Spunky-poo is going to be a PoodleForum ROCK STAR! We are all SO excited for the coming home videos and photos...this little baby is very blessed to have you and your family. It looks to be a very good marriage for you all. 

Thanks for letting us all share in your excitement .... you're doing everything the right way and it is so much fun to be a part of it....Congratulations!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. Your support really means a lot to me. I too can't wait to post pics and video.

Rick


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Just remember that when she pees on your carpet. LOL


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Im getting butterflies in my stomach! So excited for you! I know this has been a long road for you and your family and the journey is about to pay off!!!!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

outwest said:


> Just remember that when she pees on your carpet. LOL


LOL, that's ok. Carpet is old and worn out and we decided not to replace it till Newpy is house broken.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! This is worse than waiting for those labor pains 7 weeks ago!! All those lovely pictures waiting to be taken...........


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats on the new bundle of joy. Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Pick up day is becoming a bit complicated. Victoria is going to Westminster for the show, which is on Monday and there is bad weather forecast for midday Saturday into Sunday. So in order to hopefully avoid crappy weather she has train tickets for 11:00am Saturday. She says puppy pickup usually takes about two hours so that means getting there about 8ish to still give her time to get to the train station. So I told her we'd be there at 7:30am and we'll give her a ride to the station.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Great plan! You are_ really _riding the train to poodle happiness with your breeder! I'll be sure to look for her at WKC, for which I am now re-waterproofing my boots. Have a blast bringing home baby!!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so excited for you!!! If you run into bad weather on your way home we are only a couple of miles from 95 at the 234 exit .The guest room is clean and there is an experienced puppy nanny on sight. 
I will pm you my phone number just in case you need a place to stop.

I love being an Auntie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

pandj said:


> I am so excited for you!!! If you run into bad weather on your way home we are only a couple of miles from 95 at the 234 exit .The guest room is clean and there is an experienced puppy nanny on sight.
> I will pm you my phone number just in case you need a place to stop.
> 
> I love being an Auntie!
> ...


See. That right there is why this place is so awesome. That is so generous of you. Thanks you very much.

Rick


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Regarding the name Bonnie.
Isn't it always that way, when someone has a name you like but they don't wear it well? 
It ruins it.
I like your name choices.
I think you will know when you have her home and with her every second.
She will "tell" you her name...


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was just wondering if you guys were pacing the floor. Tomorrow morning is THE day!!! Are you sure you have everything? Have you checked your list 100 times yet? How will you bring her home?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> I was just wondering if you guys were pacing the floor. Tomorrow morning is THE day!!! Are you sure you have everything? Have you checked your list 100 times yet? How will you bring her home?


Yes. Yes. Yes and Yes. :biggrin1: Putting together the crate and play pen today. Finishing up with the puppy proofing. Knowing full well that what ever we do she'll find something to get into that she shouldn't. We have a bag of the same food she has been fed and a bag of Blue Buffalo Grain Free Puppy food we plan on gradually switching her to. We're taking my wifes' car for the pickup. She has an all wheel drive crossover with three row seating.So I'll be all the way in the back with puppy. Victoria isn't requiring a crate or harness type thing. We're bringing lots of towels and a few big pillows. We're also taking the back way home instead of 95 north for potty breaks. I figure that will almost double the travel time home but it's worth it. I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait. 

Rick


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

HAHAHAHA. Happiness. I have brought our puppies home without harness or crate and just made sure hubby was not getting distracted by puppy or me cooing over her cuteness. (Is that why you are in the "way back" seat?) I take a bed pillow that I dedicate to the puppy. I set that on my lap. It makes for a very big and even surface that supports her better than my lap can. And I don't get aching arms trying to keep her on my lap. They seem to really love this. Jillian is over 4 months old now and has "her pillow" in her crate at nite, on the family room floor during the day. She drags toys, treats, (and laundry and gloves, oops) to "her pillow". It made a very nice transition from my safe lap to her crate. The first few weeks we took her for tons of short car rides so she always loves them even when going to the vet and took "her pillow". She would get right on it and just go to sleep, all contented. We took it to the vet's also. I guess it is her Charlie Brown security blanket. I will start getting her used to a harness for car rides and will have her pillow right there. I hope that works. (I just got her a Freedom Harness and am putting it on her a minute here and there in the house to get her used to that feeling.) She goes around in a tight circle trying to see what the heck is around her chest. You have a ridiculously early start tomorrow. It will be brrrrrrrrrr, too. Be safe. I don't have to tell you guys to be happy....
PS I have 2 family members in DC. Niece is getting married soon and will want a puppy. She adores my poodles and has known all of them. She just today met our new puppy. Is it OK to tell her about your breeder? I believe she is only about an hour away from DC. I don't know her personally, but I sure am impressed with how she has treated you guys. I haven't told my niece her name, yet.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

One more sleep ... although I suspect you may not be doing a lot of that tonight!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> HAHAHAHA. Happiness. I have brought our puppies home without harness or crate and just made sure hubby was not getting distracted by puppy or me cooing over her cuteness. (Is that why you are in the "way back" seat?) I take a bed pillow that I dedicate to the puppy. I set that on my lap. It makes for a very big and even surface that supports her better than my lap can. And I don't get aching arms trying to keep her on my lap. They seem to really love this. Jillian is over 4 months old now and has "her pillow" in her crate at nite, on the family room floor during the day. She drags toys, treats, (and laundry and gloves, oops) to "her pillow". It made a very nice transition from my safe lap to her crate. The first few weeks we took her for tons of short car rides so she always loves them even when going to the vet and took "her pillow". She would get right on it and just go to sleep, all contented. We took it to the vet's also. I guess it is her Charlie Brown security blanket. I will start getting her used to a harness for car rides and will have her pillow right there. I hope that works. (I just got her a Freedom Harness and am putting it on her a minute here and there in the house to get her used to that feeling.) She goes around in a tight circle trying to see what the heck is around her chest. You have a ridiculously early start tomorrow. It will be brrrrrrrrrr, too. Be safe. I don't have to tell you guys to be happy....
> PS I have 2 family members in DC. Niece is getting married soon and will want a puppy. She adores my poodles and has known all of them. She just today met our new puppy.  *Is it OK to tell her about your breeder? I believe she is only about an hour away from DC. I don't know her personally, but I sure am impressed with how she has treated you guys. I haven't told my niece her name, yet.*



I like your going home story. And good advise to. And heck yes you can tell your niece about Victoria. Just know this about Victoria, she's very straight forward. No sugar coating. Some people can find that a bit off putting. Not gruff or rude by any stretch of the imagination, she's really quit sweet, and at least you know where she's coming from. Personally, I love that. You don't have to guess what she's getting at or what she means. She's in it for the dogs and what's good for them. My experience with her has been excellent. I highly recommend her. Here's her site: Standard Poodles, Poodle Boarding, Poodle Puppies ,It needs to be updated but she has a blog also: Luminary Thoughts
Where she just posted pics of Merry playing outside with her litter. One of those little fur babies is mine.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

fjm said:


> One more sleep ... although I suspect you may not be doing a lot of that tonight!


I almost feel like going to sleep now so tomorrow will get here sooner. But my wife, Isabelle, decided to throw an Olympic opening ceremony party complete with Russian food. So I'm guessing there's going to be lots of Vodka.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I can't wait to hear about bringing your new girl home! Try not to drink too much. Nothing should ruin your day tomorrow.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

outwest said:


> I can't wait to hear about bringing your new girl home! *Try not to drink too much.* Nothing should ruin your day tomorrow.


No worries there. I'm no longer young enough to endure excessive stupidity.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

PoodleRick said:


> No worries there. I'm no longer young enough to endure excessive stupidity.


Me either! How did it happen to us?


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Less then 12 hours till you have your new puppy. So happy for you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so excited for you!!!!!........drive carefully, and of course take lots of pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I can't wait for tomorrow!

I just want to wish you (and your breeder) safe journies. Praying the weather holds up well enough for you. 


I'm soooooooo excited for you!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't know how I did it but I missed this whole thread! I just finished reading all the posts! It is 12:24 a.m. here so in just a very few hrs. you will be getting your new baby girl! So exciting!!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Ha. You should get some award for reading all 17 pages at once. Well I'm up and the rest of the family is getting ready so we should be ready to head down to Fredericksburg in about twenty minutes. WooHoo. 

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy, safe travels and a_ wonderful_ homecoming with your spoo puppy!! I will make an effort to see your breeder at WKC and tell her what a thrill ride we've all enjoyed watching your pup's litter with you. Going to NYC for the Masters Agility Championship at Westminster today. It's a day of canine-induced smiles everywhere!! I think might be able to see yours and yours wife's all the way from NYC.   Have a_ terrific _day! :dog:


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

PoodleRick said:


> Ha. You should get some award for reading all 17 pages at once. Well I'm up and the rest of the family is getting ready so we should be ready to head down to Fredericksburg in about twenty minutes. WooHoo.
> 
> Rick


Congratulations! This is so exciting. Thanks for sharing the whole journey with us. Can't wait to meet your new girl!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

So looking forward to hear your adventures and see all your photos!

Be safe and have a great time!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Well we picked up Penelope. That's what we named her. We've been calling her Penny. The pick up went smooth and the drive home was remarkably smooth. She was completely calm in the car. She started getting a bit restless within 5 miles of the house then she barfed. But other than that she was absolutely gold in the car. Here is a pic at Victoria's for the pick up. This is Rachel and Dylan. Rachel came home from school for the pick up.










Here we are walking into the house.










And here's a video of Penny and me playing


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Huge congratulations to you and your family! May you be blessed with many, many years of good health, happy times and bliss!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oooohh! What a happy day! Everyone looks SO happy! The video is just darling! May the whole family be blessed with little Penny...

She is beautiful. Looking forward to many stories and pictures of you all...Congratulations!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Yay!!!!!!! The day has finally come!!

The video is sooooooooo adorable!!

She is extremely cute! And has the best play-bow ever! 

And you can tell she absolutely LOVES you already! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It has been a long journey, from you first beginning the search to this happy day - may you now all have many happy years together! Penny is a darling.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Lou said:


> Yay!!!!!!! The day has finally come!!
> 
> The video is sooooooooo adorable!!
> 
> ...



Awe thanks


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Here she was just chillin' on the way home.







And now she's out cold.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

All smiles here ! I hope she is everything that you and your family dreamed of and wishing you the best of luck with her.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! Enjoy every moment it goes all to fast...


----------



## arifanBella (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats from Bella and I. May Penny bring you joy every day! Looking forward to see picture. ???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Yay how exciting!! Keep us posted!! Have a fun weekend with Your new baby!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Welcome home, Penny!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so happy for you and your wonderful family ! She is beautiful and a very lucky little girl. "Let The games begin! " I can't wait for the next picture.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

Congratulations on your new little girl!


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got a tear in my eye watching the video of Penelope playing. She has a lovely temperament, happy happy puppy, and all those play bows with that tail going 50mph. And she is soooo affectionate. You will have a wonderful life with her. I hope that hole in your heart from your loss with Beau is not quite so cavernous. I am so very happy for your family and that little inky black pup.


----------



## Rabbit (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations! Enjoy your beautiful baby! She is precious!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I want her. Lol.?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> I got a tear in my eye watching the video of Penelope playing. She has a lovely temperament, happy happy puppy, and all those play bows with that tail going 50mph. And she is soooo affectionate. You will have a wonderful life with her. I hope that hole in your heart from your loss with Beau is not quite so cavernous. I am so very happy for your family and that little inky black pup.



Thanks, yeah she is very affectionate and the tail is always going. So far so good. She doesn't, to this point, look like she's missing her litter mates or Mom. But night time is still a ways away so we'll see how it goes tonight. The crate is in our bedroom and if she cries a lot I just drag the crate closer to me and talk her through it.

Rick


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Happy Sleeping tonight!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Streamers, confetti, and breaking open the champagne!!!! A HUGE Congrats!!!!! She is adorable!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I bet she is tired out from all that playing. She could not be more adorable. I love how connected she is to you already. Looks like you hit the poodle jackpot.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations! So happy for you! Penny is adorable. Wishing you many years of happiness together!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Aww Rick, I can't tell you how happy I am for you!
Penny looks like a dream come true, and I thank you so much for sharing your experience - it gives me hope that dreams really can come true!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I agree with CT- she looks like a terrific puppy. She is SO beautiful and playful and gentle and loving. I think you are going to adore her. What a lucky puppy, too. Penny is a great name.  Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

It's a little after 10PM here. I took her out and there were a couple of dogs barking a lot off in the distance and I think that spooked her a little. Before we went out she was bouncy and playing hard. When we came back in she kept looking out the windows and looked worried. She wouldn't play but she's sleeping again now. I'm sure she'll be fine later. 

Rick


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

She is so cute! Her non stop tail wagging is adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Peaceful sleeping!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She is a smart puppy to be worried about large, adult barking dogs! Most puppies run and hide when they hear that.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thank you so much for sharing your and your family's journey to find the new family member. i was especially struck by the fact that your daughter came home in order to be able to participate in the welcoming ceremony.

looking forward to more pics, videos and stories about penelope. i think she is destined to be the darling of pf!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

patk said:


> thank you so much for sharing your and your family's journey to find the new family member. *i was especially struck by the fact that your daughter came home in order to be able to participate in the welcoming ceremony.*
> 
> looking forward to more pics, videos and stories about penelope. i think she is destined to be the darling of pf!


She's a good kid. Really sweet. And lucky she's only about an hour and a half away at Towson


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you must be a close family, nonetheless. kudos to you and your wife.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yay! This will make my looong weekend at work bearable - keep the pictures and videos coming, I need them lol

She adapts beautifully and already loves you. 

I am so pleased for you!

Welcome home, Penelope!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Yay! This will make my looong weekend at work bearable - keep the pictures and videos coming, I need them lol
> 
> *She adapts beautifully and already loves you*.
> 
> ...


No kidding. 6:30AM here. We went to bed last night at midnight and she slept in her crate for six and a half hours. I woke up to find her belly up and had to entice her to come out. She had a few intermittent whimpers for about fifteen minutes last night then she slept through the night. I couldn't have asked for a better first night. Outside, pee, poo, back in to eat and know she teaching her stuffed hedgehog who's boss. I am one happy camper.

Rick


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She sounds like she was made just for you. 

<3


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Fantastic!!!

Sounds like you and your lovely family have got exactly what you deserve - a fabulous, wonderful new member. 

So lots of  from this side of the pond, we are so very pleased for you and wish you years of happiness. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Oh, Penny! You're so fine, you blow my mind.__ Oh,__ Penny!__







 _Just _love_ your story of puppy love, *PoodleRick*! Penny's temperament (and bladder control!) sound_ superb._ And she is_ absolutely_ beautiful. All good wishes for many happy, healthy years ahead with your much adored furkid!! 


(p.s_. Perfect _name! I had a long-lived, much loved "Penny" of my own for 16+ years, a Rat Terrirer girl. BTW, there was an RT at the WKC Masters Agility Championship yesterday! Along with all three varieties of Poodles!!! Yup, it's a great time to go to the dogs, or get a POODLE!!)


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind comments. She really is everything I had hope for. I couldn't have written a better script for how our first day, and night together, went.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yay! Have fun getting to know her.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Your patience paid off big time! Penny is just perfect! Now comes all the fun you'll have with her! A very loved Spoo Girl for sure!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Penny is adorable and I agree with the others, she totally loves you!


----------

